# Rose Bush WIP



## TerryCurley

This one is going to take time so I decided to do a WIP. It is going to be a bush with lots of leaves but I wanted to do the roses first.


----------



## dickhutchings

Great! I love to see WIPs. I like the layout.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Nice composition for the roses.

I love this idea, can't wait to see more.


----------



## TerryCurley

I made one rose for John & myself and our two sons and 5 grandchildren. So there are 9 roses.


----------



## leighann

Very impressed. :biggrin:


I am terrible at drawing those silly flowers...drives me crazy! I guess I wouldn't ever be able to get a job doing tattoos huh?? Lol


----------



## TerryCurley

I got to work on this a little bit this morning but I have to stop now. 

I'm going to shave my Little Lulu (poodle/schnauzer mix). Hope she forgives me. She is so matted and John wants me to start shaving her myself because it's getting too expensive. :unhappy: I bought her a cute sweater to wear after she is shaved.


----------



## Susan Mulno

The roses are coming along beautifully. 

When we rescued our Cocker Spaniel I learned quickly how to shave her myself, grooming costs are outrageous! 

What breed is your dog Terry?


----------



## FanKi

Wuuuuhu, looks like it's going to be a great painting!


----------



## TerryCurley

well I decided not to shave down Lulu after all. I just cleaned up her face some. I'll shave her when it gets a little warmer. Susan Lulu is a Schnoodle (poodle/schnauzer mix). 


Spent a good part of the day painting. This is just the first coat on the roses. I'm going to do at least two more. The drooping one on the bottom I'm going to brighten up some.


----------



## dickhutchings

This is coming out fantastic Terry.


----------



## leighann

Looking gorgeous @TerryCurley !! Quit making me want to buy your paintings!! No, I know this is a personal one. :biggrin:

I think roses may be your specialty :vs_box:


----------



## TerryCurley

I'm going to let this dry now before I do anything more to it. What I plan on still doing is the leaves of course and I'm going to put one more layer on the roses and then do the highlighting.


----------



## PMMurphy

Yes its coming along very nicely


----------



## leighann

Loving the colors...very pretty.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Very nice!


----------



## dickhutchings

Paintings like this are going to fly off the shelf. Terry the "Flower Lady".


----------



## TerryCurley

Well today I put in the leaves and put a wash over the roses which I'm afraid toned down a lot of the contrast I had put in :unhappy: . Tomorrow I'll see about putting some of the contrast back in it and do the highlighting on the leaves and the flowers. 

Here is the before I put the wash on so you can see what I mean.


Spoiler














The lighting isn't so great in this photo.


----------



## FanKi

Like Mc'Donalds, I'm loving it >.<

Hmmm the 2nd pic it's not as bright as the 1st, that's because you took the photo in different places/moments or that's what you where talking about with the 'wash problem'?


----------



## Susan Mulno

No doubt you will have those highlights back. I am touched every time I see this project. :vs_love:


----------



## TerryCurley

FanKi the earlier picture was taken out doors on a bright day, the current photo was taken in my room after dark, so that is why the second photo looks so much darker. The wash I put on the roses undid a lot of the contrast I had developed between the light side of the rose and the dark side. I like the deep color it produced but I need that contrast back. 
@WFMartin can you tell me how to avoid having the wash from taking away the contrast? Was my wash too thick you think? Should I have mixed in some white in my wash for the lighter side? Your flowers are so perfect I'm thinking you know the answer. Any other oil painters want to chime in please do. I really want to find the answer to this because I've had this happen before and I'm starting this composition on a larger canvas (30x40 in) and want to get it right.


----------



## Butterfly88

Looks great Terry!


----------



## leighann

I sure wish I could draw roses as well as you paint them :laugh:

I love the first pic (lighter color) , but I also love that color on the 2nd pic. Kind of leaning towards reddish pink. Anyhoo, I'm sure it will be beautiful :biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley

I worked on the roses and I think I'm going to leave them like they are now. I still need to work on the leaves. That will be tomorrow's job. Thank you for all your encouragement. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Liz

The roses look great! They really stand out in the painting.


----------



## dickhutchings

A fantastic save! They look awesome Terry.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Well done! You have good contrast again. It is beautiful Terry.


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you all, I so appreciate the encouragement.


----------



## TerryCurley

It's raining out so I took this photo indoors, so it's a bit dark. 

I think this is done, unless you all find something that needs changing.


----------



## dickhutchings

Beautiful, doesn't need a thing.


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Dick. I've started the same composition on my big canvas 30x40inch (76x101 cm). I'm not going to do a WIP on the big one because it would be the same as this thread, but I will post it when it's finished.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Great job Terry!


----------



## leighann

:smile::smile::smile:
Looks fine to me!!


----------



## FanKi

So beautiful T, you are getting really good at this, congratulations!


----------

